# Rally



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I happened to see a rally course once (didn't know what it was at the time) but it looked like fun. And there's no running!

This is what our trainer offers after the basic obedience classes...puppy kindergarten, etc.

I think this would be fun. My husband might enjoy it too.

Sorry. The link doesn't link to the individual page. Look to the left and click on course descriptions, then on obedience. The courses are in that chart.

Northfield Dog Training


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Rally is fun and engaging for dogs and people...
Oooooh my inner geek really likes their flowchart of courses...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Flowchart course? What's that. Sounds like it would appeal to us too...we are geeky nerds.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper and I are taking a rally class right now. Tons of fun! My husband goes with me and gives helpful hints.  For example, he pointed out that I was giving the treats up in the air and that's one reason Casper was jumping up. Whether your husband helps do the training or not, it's great having another person along.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our trainer is talking about doing a rally course! I told her to sign us up, I'm really excited about it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link to this site. I quickly glanced at her blogs, and they look interesting. I bookmarked it for reading. I think it's great that you are researching and planning for your new little guy. It's so much fun!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My husband went with Penny and me to every training class. He was working then and wasn't involved very much in the training.

He's so excited about this new puppy...it will be his first one. When I suggested he could do rally too because it's at your own pace, he surprised me and said SURE! He was better at taking Penny for a walk than I was. I would head to the fields and let her off leash. He likes walking to the village and having her sit at corners, heel across the streets, etc. We're a good mix.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Penny's mom,
In the google search engine type in novice rally course map. A bunch of them will come up. Print them out. They will show you a sign for each part of the way. Also go to AKC and download the PDF of the obedience and rally rules. There is one book for both. You can either buy the book or download the PDF. http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf

The book lists all the signs that you need to familiarize yourself with. Each level you go up, the signs get more complex.

Have fun with that new pup!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rally is really fun and relaxing- it make obedience more fun bc it is in motion.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My Jax just finished his Rally Novice course and we had a great time doing the class. I printed up some signs that I found online and found an Excel spreadsheet program to design some courses to practice with. Looking forward to using it. Sinister Labs, Maker of Custom Microsoft Programs


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I found a new site this week for cyber-rally: Cyber Rally-O: Welcome!

There are a bunch of rally courses posted there.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Ollies breeder runs school and does the rally, agility etc. She said that pet owners are flocking to these sports in droves.
Great bonding!
Gonna do rally with Ollie methinks.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think it's gaining in popularity because it allows so much more freedom for people who want to do something but can't compete in the obedience ring. In rally, you can talk as much as you want to cue your dog, you can go at your own pace and work to improve scores.

We may use it as a stepping stone to other obedience work. We'll see how talented we are for being a couple of geezers.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

At first Jige wasn't too happy with me when we started rally he much prefers field training but over time he realized that we are having fun. At his last competition his tail was wagging the whole time and he was happy prancing along side me. We took a first place which I was happy with as I had not really trained that well for it. 2 more legs and we have a rally title under our belts.

Rally is fun and you practice any place. at the park in one town they have big boulders set up to block cars from the grass they are great for working on serpentine weave. You can just be walking along along and throw in a 360 right or left.


----------

